# Feeding trials with chicken necks etc?



## Shotta (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi i remember seeing a post by a member on here a long time ago about feeding trials with chicken necks and various different foods on pythons. just wondering if anyone can link me the post. i can't seem to find it unless it's lost..


----------

